

Parallel Cross Browser Testing Using Saucelabs, Cucumber and Capybara - austenito
https://github.com/verdi327/parallel_test_tutorial?utm_source=rubyweekly&utm_medium=email
A tutorial that walks through building a Rails app that contains tests that run in parallel across 6 different browsers.
======
austenito
A tutorial that walks through building a Rails app that contains tests that
run in parallel across 6 different browsers written by @verdi_michael

